# Soldering



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

wow. im such a geek, i spent all day soldering with my brand new soldering iron...i made pong! i cant belive it worked....its a fairly large curcuit board, 4.5 volts and AV jacks

anyway, who here solders for prop purposes?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I used to do a bunch of project boards. Haven't in a lot of years. Plan on it this year, have a lot of tech planned for this year. 




Congrats on the Pong working, by the way.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool Pong I remember that


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Now I know where I can get my original Pong fixed if need be.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Soldering is a basic skill every prop builder should have. Whether wiring remote switches, relays, LEDS, speakers, or anything to do with ScaryTerry projects. It's not that easy to master, though. Cold solder joints are common with beginners. I built my share of projects and repaired countless items around the house.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It seems like every year the wiring gets pulled out of at least one of my props. Soldering is a necessary skill to keep the props going year after year.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I cant solder to save my soul.... of course, this stupid cold heat thingy aint helpin me any either! LOL doh!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I dont know if they still make it but radio shak used to have a solder repair kit that was basically a match and glob of solder for the non soldering folks. My mom actually used it succesfully once and she can break stuff just by being in close proximity


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I solder all the time for my projects. I've used some kits for a few things and have even wired up circuits "from scratch" using cheapie Radio Shack prototyping boards.

If all goes well and I get this job I've been applying for, I'll be learning about SMT soldering... it's soldering for all those teeny-tiny components you see on a lot of the circuits out there today. I'll also (hopefully) have access to a T-Tek machine which will allow me to make my own custom circuit boards... combine those two new skills and I can REALLY cram A LOT of stuff into a bucky skull.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I got decent at soldering this past year, i had to keep replacing the flourescent starters for my flicker circuits and several other things.


----------

